# Can rats eat cucumbers?



## Rat-1-

I'm not sure if rats can eat cucumbers and if they can't what will happen if they do eat it?


----------



## YellowSpork

Mine like cucumber.  I don't feed it a lot though cause it's really watery and could prolly cause diarrhea if they have it too much.

"Watery vegetablesThese include cucumber, lettuce, celery and similar vegetables. The key thing being their water content. These vegetables can be useful in summer or when traveling or showing your pet as they provide a good source of moisture in an environment where your pet may not be drinking enough to keep them well hydrated. The most useful of these is cucumber. It is worth limiting the amount of lettuce fed as it does cause loose stools very easily, it also has a soporific effect on rabbits (drugs them) though there is little evidence to confirm this happens in rats." <-- from link: 

http://www.ratchatter.com/rat-food/fruits-and-vegetables/


----------



## Rat-1-

Thanks, every time in eating cucumbers my rats will stare at me so thats why i asked. Also your rats look really cute


----------



## YellowSpork

My rats stare at me no matter what I'm eating.  Rice, mac 'n cheese, breaded pork... XD And thanks. x3 They're my babies, so I think they're the cutest things ever, but I'm bias.  The rat in your avatar picture is so cute though! Looks like s/he is smiling.


----------



## SezSorkin

My boys love cucumber.. Although they always seem to leave the skin


----------



## RiddlesMum

LOL! So did my two girls! Snatched it up, but peeled them!


----------



## LilyLuna13

Ok, so I just gave my rats a piece of cucumber each, because we were traveling and they were being perfect little babies, and I wanted to reward them when we got home, and before I could give the second piece, they started to play tug of war with the cucumber; it was so funny! And then I gave Luna her piece, and they stopped. Thank you for telling me that rats can eat cucumbers, because they LOVE it!!

I didn't give them too much.


----------



## Isamurat

Cucumber is great as a travel snack, alongside things like melon and apple. Its a good water source when a water bottle is impractical for short spells. I wouldn't give them loads or too often but as an occasional treat especially in hot weather its really handy


----------

